# Immigration of PhD Doctorate Holders



## sanju1304 (May 27, 2014)

Dear KnowledgeOwners, 

I have completed my Doctorate(PhD) in Life Science/Bio Technology from India and thinking to immigrate to Australia. Can someone confirm if any state or body gives preferences to PhD holders or is any state gives preference/invites to Doctorate candidates ? 

Although PhD holders got the maximum education points but seems at time its not enough alone 

Regards
Sanju


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sanju1304 said:


> Dear KnowledgeOwners,
> 
> I have completed my Doctorate(PhD) in Life Science/Bio Technology from India and thinking to immigrate to Australia. Can someone confirm if any state or body gives preferences to PhD holders or is any state gives preference/invites to Doctorate candidates ?
> 
> ...


You are late to the party brother.

Some states do prefer PhD holders; but first, you need to identify an ANZSCO occupation which suits your qualification and experiences. Currently, only the following are available for LS/Biotech:

1. 234112- Agricultural Scientist
2. 311413- Life Science Technician

Check https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850 for the list.

Check the requirements for these occupations, and identify the one which suits your research. Agri Scientist is available for Visa 189. However, Life Sci Technician is only available for Visa 190 in Tasmania and South Australia at the moment. Check individual state immigration websites for further details. State migration sites | australia.gov.au.

You will need to get a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS in the occupation you nominate. You must have 1-year work experience in the past 5 years, apart from your qualification to get the assessment. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration.

In the meantime, sit for an English Ability test.

Submit an EOI for relevant Visa subclass once you have the assessment and English test score.


----------



## thulili (May 10, 2017)

Hi parth1310!
If you dont mind could you tell us how much was your points when you was granted? Because I get 65 points now (the same ANZSCO Code like yours) and I am worrying that I dont have enough points. 

Thank you!


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> You are late to the party brother.
> Currently, only the following are available for LS/Biotech:
> 
> 1. 234112- Agricultural Scientist
> ...


----------

